# Water infiltration



## brasilmom (Aug 1, 2010)

Pardon me if this thread belongs elsewhere.

Recently we had a lot of rain, about 8" in 12-15 hours. Thankfully the powder did not go out and the sump pump ran non stop. However, there are two areas in our basement that we notice a little problem. One is by one of the sump pumps. water get in but it is diverted to the pump and no further problem in caused. At least as far as we can see. The other area is rather interesting. It is on a corner that sits against the garage wall. We cut out half of the dry wall and noticed that the water seems to come in from the wall or floor. Now, above this area is a garage without any water infiltration problem and based on our discoveries are not coming from up above anyway. The interesting fact is that behind that corner is or is supposed to be filled with soil. The problem area is not directly under the garage but offset from it. So, what could be causing this particular problem?
A bit of history here. 2 winters ago, water got frozen in the pipe that takes the sump pump water to the sewer line. I imagine that this pipe is ruptured. However it is a good 24 feet, give or take from the "problem" area. The problem area by the sump pump can possibly be caused by this issue.

Now, the area is cleaned, bleached and drying. No rain in the forecast, but we will leave it open to further investigate and hopefully fix the issue. Anyone here can give us some advice on what to look for and things to consider?

Hope this is not too or totally confusing. Thanks. Be well

Miriam


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 1, 2010)

Miriam, post some pics of the wall, and the outside of the house where the leak is. Also make sure the soil is sloped to drain water away from the house. Are the gutters clogged and overflowing? Where do your downpipes drain to?


----------



## brasilmom (Aug 3, 2010)

Thank you Oldog. I have taken pics, but I am not sure how to go about adding them here. I will try again and hopefully get it right. Any direction, deeply appreciated.
Miriam


----------



## brasilmom (Aug 3, 2010)

This is the part we cut open. Above this point is all dry. 





This shows the covered porch under which the "problem" area is located. The exterior wall by the window is the same wall that goes into the basement. So, technically that area is protected from water running down the wall





The downspout in front of the garage.

Hope this helps (and works)

Thanks. Be well

Miriam


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 3, 2010)

Pics worked great, a couple questions. Are the gutters clean, free of debris? Where does that down pipe drain to? Does it drop water on the ground or go into underground drainage?


----------



## brasilmom (Aug 3, 2010)

The gutters are indeed clean. The pipe drain on the front of the garage. there is another pipe that goes underground. I am adding those pics too.










This one runs underground and is by the sump pump. The underground pipe is about 4 feet from the wall. This would put a good 20+ feet from the "problem" area. 

Thanks for helping out. Be well

Miriam


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 4, 2010)

Has the ground settled, so there is a low spot by the wall where the leak is occurring? You want a positive slope away from the house so water doesn't pond in that area.


----------



## brasilmom (Aug 4, 2010)

You see, the area in the first pic, which is a finished area of the basement is under the covered porch, offset from the garage wall. The covered porch does not even get wet unless there is a windy rain. This is what puzzles us. No settling in the porch or roses, or the side walk. Now, on the area where the sump pump is, the water goes towards the garage doors, because the driveway is fairly new (not done by us) and seems to be a bit higher and not slopped away from the door. That area in the basement also gets a bit wet, and we are in the process of addressing it. We just do not know how the other area could possibly have gotten water where it did. I fear that I am not being very eloquent here. Please let me know if any of this makes sense.
Thanks. Be well

Miriam


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 4, 2010)

Being that water seeks its own level, you may not be able to fix this issue. 
The design of your home is a garage with a basement, the garage foundation walls are only 4 feet tall, while the basement continues to 8 feet down. If you do not already have a way for water to escape underground at the side that is leaking,you may be out of luck. 
If there are perimeter drains around the outside, that may be helping a little during lighter rains.
T issue is the exterior wall area from the outside, you need to fix the damproofing of the exterior foundation wall that is under the garage....nearly impossible, or control the water after it comes into the basement with a drain system at the interior. 
This is why I tell folks, do not finish your basements with anything organically based. Wood, sheetrock paper and rugs are a sure thing to get mold growing in your home, add some fiberglass insulation that holds air filled mold spores, and you get issues that need to be removed and not reinstalled.

There are companies out there that can help, you need some professional advice in my opinion. try Basement Waterproofing Information and Estimates | Wet Basement Contractors for further info.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 4, 2010)

Inspector, what about installing a French drain around the front of the house? Wouldn't that be less expensive than trying to capture water that has infiltrated the basement wall?


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 4, 2010)

But water still goes where it wants to underground. If there is any way to stop the water from the outside, I am all for it. But sometimes you are just wasting $$ and time, and in this case, you cannot reach the area under the garage. 
I have the same issue at my house.The garage and driveway side are uphill from the rest of my house, and uphill from that, a stream about 400 yards away that runs to the back of my property. When we get heavy rains, I get water because the ground gets saturated and the stream is higher than my foundation. 
It is possible to build an underground swale of sorts, but $$$$$$$$ and you still run the chance of water.

Tough area to fix, get someone out there to give real advice, not computer advice.


----------



## brasilmom (Aug 5, 2010)

Thank you InspectorD for the insight and link. I check it out and it is a lot of info in there. We will contact someone to take a look at what we are up against. Now, with that, have you or anyone here had experience with the TripleSafe sump pump? We have a generator, but it is only good if we are home. Since the first torrential rain we got here and some water made its way in due to power failure I am always afraid of that happening again. So, we are considering a back up battery, but one of the pumps may need to be replaced soon as it seems a bit tired and unable to keep up during heavy rains. I also saw a basement dehumidifier in there. Now, anyone here can give me some insight on that?
Thanks for the customary help. Be well
Miriam


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 5, 2010)

Dehumidifiers and sump pumps are always a help, this way you control the water once it does get inside. There are also wall systems made of vynil with channels and other things to help. Get a pro out there, they know of all these systems. Then get back to us with what they propose, we can help again.


----------



## brasilmom (Sep 24, 2010)

Ok, so finally the guy came over today to check on the basement situation. Now, the guy that was sent our way was not the sharpest knife on the block and was not able to answer all our questions. So, we shall see what the follow up will be. In the mean time my husband suspects that mold is growing in the basement and is getting panicked. Seems impossible to find out without tearing down all the finished walls. Would that be the case? Any ideas/suggestions on to what we can do to get a good idea if indeed there is mold growing in our basement?
Thanks for the usual help. Be well

Miriam


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 25, 2010)

You need to get a sharper set of knives.
Keep doing your homework on a better company, if this company sent out the salesman who just started, they don't deserve your business.

Mold may be growing,  you may need to work fatser and be more persistent.
If you cannot get a company out fast enough, get a qualifeid Home inspector from American Society of Home Inspectors, ASHI out there to do a little discovery behind the wall and mold testing. Tell the inspector what you want to do.
Then you will get answers and a direction to move in.

Hope this helps.


----------



## brasilmom (Oct 27, 2010)

inspectorD said:


> There are companies out there that can help, you need some professional advice in my opinion. try Basement Waterproofing Information and Estimates | Wet Basement Contractors for further info.



Ok, so the dull set of knifes that came to our place was found in the link you sent. I looked again and they are the only one in our area. We are still to solve the problem, but of course are having a difficult time finding a person that seems to know what they are doing. Do you happen to know of any other basement contractor that I can check out? I like the system on the link provided, but if the guy is not looking for work, then I need to find someone that is. I can hardly believe that with the current economy they are leaving customer high and dry, or maybe low and wet.

Thanks. Be well

Miriam


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 27, 2010)

If you cannot get someone reputable in your area, start looking outside your area. 
I would first keep asking folks you trust. Maybe a "good" realtor in your area knows of a company. I'm sure any concrete basement installers will also know who is good. 
Basement systems was created here in CT,  and I know the owner, we have never had any issues with the company. If you need to call the CT office, do so, I know Larry Janesky will solve your issue.


----------



## brasilmom (Nov 3, 2010)

inspectorD said:


> Basement systems was created here in CT,  and I know the owner, we have never had any issues with the company. If you need to call the CT office, do so, I know Mark Janesky will solve your issue.



I think that's what I am left to do. The owner of the local franchise came to look over the job and the area where we have the infiltration he deemed to be only moisture and told us to just o ahead and put the dry wall back up. Well, neither one of us liked that answer. The last heavy rain we had I monitored the area and pin pointed where the water is coming in. So, we are crossing that guy out and maybe will call the guy in CT to see what he thinks. I have worked in the water industry and dealt with many contractors. Unfortunately they are sort of like doctors. They will not listen to what the complaints because they know it all. Now, can I use your name when I call Mr. Janesky? If so, do you think he knows you by InspectorD?

Thanks for helping out with this ordeal. Be well

Miriam


----------



## inspectorD (Nov 3, 2010)

Sure, he knows us at Sherwood Home inspections. Good luck.


----------



## CharleneBieber77 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hello brasilmom, 

The owner's name is actually Larry Janesky. I work here at the headquarters and have been here for 14 years. I'm Larry's sister as well. I'd like to help you with this situation, as I believe our dealer can do more for you. If you're comfortable, please contact me directly regarding this matter and I'd be more than happy to help you and to answer all questions you may have. Just call the main number and ask for me by name. 

Thank you to inspectorD for all your wonderful input as well! Please know that we appreciate it greatly.


----------

